
Tesla to make pickup truck after Model Y crossover - sndean
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-truck/tesla-to-make-pickup-truck-after-model-y-crossover-idUSKBN1EK1A5
======
lykr0n
I would love an Electric S10 or Ranger Compact truck.

